# Probably a No Go



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

As title says,
Inherited a dell dimension 2400 2.4 256mb p.o.s. from some old lady my mum knows 
good cos my laptop died..but anyway

is it possible to cream a bit more out of it? Its got standard intel gfx so cant do much, with no agp slot too..what a bummer.

any power boosting i can do so i can happily play some form of decent game smoothly?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I would tell you to get a new computer since your mobo doesn't have an AGP port. A second-hand Pentium D system can be had for around $300 on eBay which would be a much better base for a gaming system. But if you don't have enough money you can get some more RAM. Your system supports PC3200 DDR RAM according to Crucial: http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Dimension 2400 Series

And maybe get a PCI card like a Radeon HD2400 Pro: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131082

Do note that you might need to upgrade the PSU capable of 18A on the +12V rail to run the 2400 Pro. Even then you will not be able to play very intensive games like Crysis. If you really want, you can also upgrade to a motherboard that has an AGP slot, just make sure it suits your CPU and fits in your case.


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

Yea i can get a decent system in UK for around £200..about $400.
I build this stuff all day and support it 24/7 so its like a life thing for me.

Ive only got this as my laptop got turned to toast and was my gaming rig.
(custom build core 2 duo xtreme stuff, 3gb ram, 250gb, 512gfx) was using that but just playing CS 1.6 now lol

Cheers will lookin into a bit more RAM and tht HD2400 for the short term.

Cheers!


----------

